# Dorothee Bär - CSU Vizegeneralsekretärin 7x



## Erlkönig (24 Okt. 2011)




----------



## mc-hammer (24 Okt. 2011)

hübsch!


----------



## sinu05 (25 Okt. 2011)

Nicht schlecht, vielen Dank!!


----------



## Erlkönig (5 Feb. 2012)

*Update -10x*

Eigentlich ja nicht meine Partei aber wenn ich mir Frau Nahles anguck , hmm....





 

 




 

 




 

 




​


----------



## fredclever (25 Feb. 2012)

Auch die Bajuvaren haben nette Frauen, danke


----------



## erdmännchen (25 Feb. 2012)

Es gibt auch gut aussehende Politikerinnen. Danke


----------



## Punisher (28 Aug. 2012)

man erkennt sogar ihre Qualifikationen


----------



## eddi (8 Nov. 2012)

Hat jemand Caps vom STERN-TV Auftritt am 07.11.2012 ?
Sie hatte ein superkurzes Minikleid und Heels an.


----------



## zolianita (28 Feb. 2013)

super beine


----------



## marriobassler (1 März 2013)

da stebt der bär hahahahaa


----------



## sonofabush (18 Sep. 2013)

Sehr hübsch die Dame, vielen Dank!


----------



## Erlkönig (18 Sep. 2013)

*AW: Dorothee Bär - CSU Vizegeneralsekretärin 7x + 10 +6*

Hab noch was . 

ein altes (Nr 3 ) aber diesmal etwas größer 





 

 

 


 

 

​




-


----------



## Sarafin (18 Sep. 2013)

Politik,auch die Falsche,kann schön sein :thumbup:


----------



## stopslhops (21 Nov. 2013)

Sarafin schrieb:


> Politik,auch die Falsche,kann schön sein :thumbup:



schön zu wissen, dass wenigstens Du die richtige Politik kennst... :WOW:

Mir jedenfalls gefällt das Mädl - und auch die Haderthauer und die Aigner. Die blubbern wenigstens keinen solchen Schwachsinn wie die neokommunistischen Matronen Schwesig und Wagenknecht.:angry: 

Nix für ungut - ein Oberbayer :thumbup:


----------



## pato64 (13 Dez. 2013)

Kann überhaupt keinen Bären erkennen....


----------



## pato64 (13 Dez. 2013)

stopslhops schrieb:


> schön zu wissen, dass wenigstens Du die richtige Politik kennst... :WOW:
> 
> Mir jedenfalls gefällt das Mädl - und auch die Haderthauer und die Aigner. Die blubbern wenigstens keinen solchen Schwachsinn wie die neokommunistischen Matronen Schwesig und Wagenknecht.:angry:
> 
> Nix für ungut - ein Oberbayer :thumbup:



Ok, dein letzter Satz hat dich gerettet....


----------



## Michel-Ismael (1 Sep. 2014)

Sehr attraktive Frau - egal, ob mir ihr Parteibuch passt oder nicht !


----------



## orgamin (31 Okt. 2014)

Michel-Ismael schrieb:


> Sehr attraktive Frau - egal, ob mir ihr Parteibuch passt oder nicht !



finde ich auch ;-)


----------



## metalman (15 März 2015)

nett anzusehen


----------



## Dragan010 (28 Juli 2018)

Hätte jemand Interesse an Bikini Bildern von der guten Frau? Lade hoch sobald ich meine 20 Mindestbeiträge hab


----------



## blacksunblack (20 Aug. 2018)

sehr schön danke


----------

